# Commissar Raege's adventures



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

The clear liquid gurgled as it splashed in the grimy glass. A small trickle of it splashed on the table. The woman pouring it regarded it for a second before returning to filling the glass. Once it was full, she picked it up. She looked at her reflection in the glass, the Commisariat hat, the scar across her face, before she drunk the glass of amasec clean. The warmth retuned to her. She slipped a hand in her pocket, looking for some thrones. The pocket was empty. Her head slid down on the table with a thud. If she didn't pay up for the bartender, she'd end up in prison. The bar door opened and someone came in. She listened to the gait. Leather boots, studded with nails. A relaxed style of walking. She listened more closely. A fur coat, sure to be very expensive. She could surely fetch quite a few thrones for it in here. She was about to pour her a new one, but the newcomer sat down besides her. A quick glance at him froze her blood. It was an Inquisitor. If she'd rob him, it would be a penal legion for her. She casually sipped more from her glass. The Inquisitor was silent for a couple of seconds. 
He cleared his throat "I sometimes wonder how low can a servant of Emperor go?" 
He obviously was talking to her. _But that voice_. She was sure she'd heard it somewhere. She didn't answer though, instead pouring more amasec in her glass. 
As she swigged that one down, she heard him speak again "I have heard of a commissar. She was a woman. Despite that, she became one of the finest among Impe-" 
The glass thudded on the table as she turned to face him, her face filled with anger "The feth you want?" 
The well-dressed man flinched slightly at the outburst "I only wish to talk, nothing more. How about we discuss this at my place?" She considered the offer. She was a capable fighter and this somewhat foppish man didn't seem to be carrying any weapons. She wasn't even anywhere near buzzed.
"Well, are you coming, Miss...?"
"Raege. Commissar Conrad Raege." She shook his hand "And you are?"
He chuckled "How rude of me, where are my manners? I am Inquisitor Tobias Garrick Levy. Now then, shall we?"
"Sure." she stood up, feeling rather interested at how this would turn out. She had no idea that what she accepted would take her around the Imperium.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*I liked it.*

Hey, I liked the story. Though short...it turned out to be real cool. There's got to be more to this little brain-storm and I cant wait to read it. Adrian


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Short to be sure, but it's a teaser. Will await the next installment. Was it wise to speak to an Inquisitor like that? I know she's a Commissar, but gobbing off to a member of the 'I'.. not too clever. I put it down to too much Amsec!! :alcoholic:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Cant wait to see how it will turn out! How long is this going to be?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

How dare you write a story based off a /tg/ meme!


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> How dare you write a story based off a /tg/ meme!


I just do, man. Just STFU, or I WILL END YOU!... from the safety and comfort of my room.


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

Adrian said:


> Hey, I liked the story. Though short...it turned out to be real cool. There's got to be more to this little brain-storm and I cant wait to read it. Adrian


For starters, I have been playing TOO MUCH Fallout New Vegas, Killzone 2, and other games I have. Might wanna check my other fanfic out.


----------

